# New room set up



## Castaway52 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi all. 
Now that winter has kind of set in I am looking at finally getting my 20X20 room set up. Here is what I am looking at. It is a bedroom I built myself over 15 years ago. it's 20'x20'10'. All I really have in it is a bed and a chest of drawers to put my clothes in.. I was wanting to use some of it as a room to watch movies nothing real fancy. I am looking at getting an Epson 3600e Wireless projector and building a new computer system and have run everything through the computer system / controlled. I don't watch TV nor do I even have a TV. I will use a 24" computer screen for things I do on the computer, but at night I like to watch some movies I stream off the computer. I would want everything to go through the computer and the projector and show up on the screen. I chose the wireless unit because I really hate wires all over. I also have a really nice stereo system from the early 70's that will beat out anything sold today and want to install it into the system for an audio system/sound. Not real sure if this is possible since it is all analog. 
Here is what I am looking at. Half of the room will be for sleeping and the other half for the watching of movies and my computer set up with all my stereo stuff. I have a 10'x10'x10" wall I want to turn into a screen .Most likely will paint it. I don't want something so big just a reasonable size screen and most likely will have a couch to sit on say around 18 ft. from the screen. I am building a top notch computer system with all the goodies in it including a new Wi-fi router capable of doing what I needs to get done. I eventually want to stream music all through the house. 
Any suggestion on the screen size that will be comfortable to watch? And maybe how to hook and old analog stereo system into it. I am not worried about light filtration. I am not looking for nothing real fancy, just mostly practical. 
Thanks.


----------

